
Coby $85 Smartbook Feels Like a Hundred Bucks - Goronmon
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/03/coby-85-smartbook-feels-like-a-hundred-bucks-hands-on/
======
bmalicoat
Coby's logo will always remind me of The Simpsons episode where they go TV
shopping.

Homer: [gasps] Look at these low, low prices on famous brand-name electronics!

Bart: Don't be a sap, Dad. These are just crappy knock-offs.

Homer: Pfft. I know a genuine Panaphonics when I see it. And look, there's
Magnetbox and Sorny.

------
jonknee
The $100 laptop is here, someone tell OLPC.

~~~
kqr2
Actually, they are working on a $75 tablet:

[http://www.forbes.com/2009/12/22/tablet-computer-
negroponte-...](http://www.forbes.com/2009/12/22/tablet-computer-negroponte-
technology-cio-network-olpc.html)

~~~
GHFigs
The hat is bigger than ever, but still no sign of the cattle.

------
fnid2
I've had experience with a lot of Coby stuff and I've never been impressed. CD
players, stereos, vcrs and the like they are almost always the cheapest option
and they do work, that I'll admit but they are cheap.

But I do like this and shoot, I'll give it a shot for $85, why not I can do
whatever while I'm watching tv or take it to the kitchen and watch a cooking
show while I cook the meal.

Can't get a beagle board for that. it could control a solar panel or lights or
a home automation system.

3 usb ports, thats more than my mac book pro.

------
kqr2
Hopefully, this will actually be available in the US for $85.

I've seen too many of these ultra cheap netbooks vaporize into thin air after
a press release/demo or increase dramatically in price.

E.g. Cherrypal announced a $99 netbook but I have not been able to find anyone
who has actually received a unit to review.

<http://www.cherrypal.com/products.php>

------
ShabbyDoo
Isn't this sort of thing the perfect hardware for ChromeOS? Why run Windows
CE?

~~~
awa
Coz then they wouldn't have been to do the demo as it wasn't connected.

Seriously I see these to be more popular in 3rd world countries like India
where purchasing power is not as high as the western world. Also as Wifi or
internet connectivity isn't as pervasive as US/Europe and people are more
familiar with Windows (possibly due to rampant piracy) there I see Win CE as
good platform to market there for a company in ultra low cost net books.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
and I think everyone underestimates the demand for dirt cheap computers that
can browse the internet. go to any library, university media center, or other
place with publicly available internet and you'll see hundreds of potential
customers for this sort of thing.

~~~
awa
yes that is true in the US not in India... public libraries are not that
common (I recall New Delhi having 3 or 4 good ones and they have paid
membership of about $30-50/year) and not all have internet.

------
netcan
624MHz Marvell PXA303 processor, 2GB of flash storage and runs Windows CE

~~~
philwelch
The Marvell part is an ARM-based processor.

------
daeken
Ugh, I promised myself I'd lay off getting toys for the near future, but I
don't think I can resist this. Been looking for a little ARM machine for
Renraku development, and this fits the bill nicely. Wonder if JTAG is exposed
somewhere.

------
dhyasama
Off-topic but I can't resist: A friend bought a hairbrush for $100 (!) and now
I love to tell her she looks like a hundred bucks (rather than a million).

